# Greasing seatpost necessary?



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Unless you're using steel, is there any reason to grease a seatpost on modern bikes? I prefer NOT to do it, but know people who swear it HAS to be done. 

Opinion? Gospel? Science? What ya got?


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Besides being called out for in the product manual, I've avoided many a sticky situation because of a greased seat tube and post.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My aluminum frame groans and creaks if my seatpost is not greased.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

A little grease now saves a lot of elbow grease later.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd say yes if they are dissimilar materials/ If it is an aluminum post in an aluminum frame, it might work out fine to run it dry. Grease it if it creaks. I use carbon prep because it means I don't have to clamp the post so hard to keep it from slipping.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I was a mechanic for 8 years or so, and would always grease any metal frame/seatpost combination. Aluminum doesn't rust, but it does oxidize. Combined with water and bits of dirt that can seep in there over the years, you can still end up with a siezed seatpost. Not to mention they can creak if they arent greased enough. I just don't see why you wouldn't.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I've gone many years with no grease. But if its creaking, then yes of course. You would have to leave a post clamped in position for a heck of a long time, stored outdoors, before it would actually sieze. Not to say it can't happen, but if you move/adjust your post occasionally and don't keep it stored in the rain, I doubt you will have any siezing problem.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I move mine...and I hate grabbing the post and getting greasy hands. I've greased it before while attempting to find and destroy a creaking sound, but wiped it off once I realized it wasn't the post. I've never had one seize up on any of my bikes.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Anti-seize works better than grease. You need to have something on there if you ride in wet climates or if you sweat. If you've ever worked on a seized seatpost in a frame, you will never go without grease/anti-seize again.


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

anti-seize on all metal to metal works for me.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Yes*...

And second the Anti-seize.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> You would have to leave a post clamped in position for a heck of a long time, stored outdoors, before it would actually sieze.


When I build up my bikes for the first time, I set them up to where they fit and that's where my seatpost stays. I can't remember the last time I moved a post on one of my bikes. I always use grease or antisieze on my seatposts. I've got carbon grease for the carbon posts. I have had a post seize up before and I don't ever want to deal with that again.

Two of my friends had a thomson post seize in their steel frames recently. Both frames cracked and the post had to go with them. it's not gonna break the bank, but $80 is $80. If nothing more... the cost of time and aggrevation of trying to get the post unstuck is reason enough to grease the post.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

BShow said:


> Two of my friends had a thomson post seize in their steel frames recently. Both frames cracked and the post had to go with them. it's not gonna break the bank, but $80 is $80. If nothing more... the cost of time and aggrevation of trying to get the post unstuck is reason enough to grease the post.


Cracked steel can often be repaired, and there are some pretty good ways of un-seizing aluminum from steel. Thomson is actually easier than other brands because the ribbing of the post is forms a less tight bond in the seat tube (speaking from experience.)

Oxalic acid soaks, Evapo-rust, vinegar soaks, temperature manipulation, and leverage are all tools I've used in the past when restoring older bikes. If the frame is done for, a dremel can always be used to cut away the seat tube keeping the post intact. I can do something like that in 20 minutes, which makes it worth my time to save the post.


----------

